# RAF Chilmark Bomb store (HQ south site) - Feb 2016



## Newage (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi All

Following on from the first post this is the part of the RAF Chilmark site you have been looking forward to, the underground Bomb storage area, It`s built in to an old stone quarry, and is known as HQ South site.

The site was opened in 1937 and closed it doors to the RAF in 1995 and was home to number 11 MU.

I first saw pictures from here in 2010 but we never got around to visiting the site.
Although not as large as the WW2 Corsham CAD bomb stores it`s still quite large.

Whats not to like - Bats, Radon gas, blar blar blar.........
Visited with Mr and Mrs Fluffy.

Picture time.

Steel gates and these massive thick steel blast doors are the first thing you see.







At the end of the main entarance tunnel is the small office.






Then it`s time to wander off in to the darkness.
Each of the storage bays has its own narrow gauge railway linking it to the surface, rail lines loop off in all directions.
















Next up at the far ends of the bomb store the railway ends with a set of wodden buffer stops with the now famous "Danger Radiation - Radon gas" signs.






Back to the middle area of the store and through a massive set of steel blast doors you reach the lift shaft to the surface.











Now a few random pictures of bits and bobs.









Well that will do, thanks for looking, as normal there are more pictures on my FlickR site so for more tunnel goodness head on over too:-
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157663731270239

All comments are most welcome.

Cheers Newage

Oh sometimes you never know what you will find in the dark.


----------



## krela (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice one, I really must get here myself sometime soon.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 9, 2016)

Wow...railway system and all! Good work.


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 9, 2016)

Ahhh the best bit has to be the underground bit! Big ups to the bats, love those little things  Liking the gas mask shot at the end too!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice report. I wonder if those point levers still work after all those years. Just curious.


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice to see this,The original mine produced the stone for the building of Salisbury cathederal amongst other buildings,it also has what was reckoned to be the safest roof of any of the underground bomb storage sites in England with the largest areas of unsupported roof.Thanks for sharing this.

There's some history here

https://books.google.co.uk/books?id...gzMAQ#v=onepage&q=Chilmark bomb store&f=false


----------



## Newage (Feb 10, 2016)

I thought that as well and yes they do.

Well you whould have too...

Newage


----------



## fluffy5518 (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice one mate !! Really was a top day, the only problem is were gonna have to go back cos there's another quarry opposite this one !!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 10, 2016)

Awesome report and pics.


----------



## Newage (Feb 10, 2016)

fluffy-

Do you fancy doing a night shoot?
Also from what I'v read there are 3 underground quarry's in the same area.

Cheers Newage


----------



## night crawler (Feb 10, 2016)

Great photos and explore, Glad you found Fluffy at the end and I home you did not looses his Mrs


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 15, 2016)

Beautifully lit, thanks for sharing


----------

